# Honda Odyssey suspension squeak



## rglatzer (May 6, 2015)

I own a 2015 Odyssey Touring Elite with 6,500 miles. I cannot seem to get rid of a recurring squeak that seems to be a suspension rather than a body squeak (I think). The dealer has tried numerous approaches including replacing the left front strut twice. But whenever I go over a speed bump or a rough road you can hear the squeak.

Has anyone had something similar to this?
Thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

A 2015 eh?

There are so many moveable parts of a suspension it's hard to locate these odd noises usually.

Most squeaks that come from the suspension, in my experience, come from bushings. Had a nasty suspension squeak coming from my old Lancer. Mine was coming from the rear sway bar bushings.

I would start by checking the bushings.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

2015 squeaks? Gee what quality we use now days huh?
Tell the dealer to spray silicone on one part that moves at a time and replace the one that stops squeaking, that simple, or have the suspension to body bolts and every other bolt checked for proper torque


----------



## fuchskasher (Feb 2, 2016)

I have a 2015 Honda Odyssey Touring Elite, as well, with this same issue. I bought it from a dealer in West Chester, PA, outside Philadelphia, and at around 200 miles, a few days after the purchase in early October, I heard a loud bang coming from under the center of the car, though toward the front. While it may not be related, within a week or so, I started hearing squeaking from the rear left and right of the car when going over uneven driveway or speed bump. Then I heard the same from the front within another week or two. 

I got my car back from my first full service today and the service advisor had the gall to tell me that there was, indeed, a squeaking from the bushings, but it is was normal -- another honda odyssey was driven (9k miles and mine has 6k) by the service staff and heard the same squeaking. When I asked to hear the same squeaking in that car, I was told that I could not because it was raining outside. 

I am in love with this car, but for the poor workmanship on it -- not only the squeaking from the front and rear but there was a repair that the dealership affected as it was a common problem so much so that Honda has a service advisory about it: regular squeaking from the D-pillar. The car also has had a number of oddities: An odd thumping sound when turning the steering wheel from left to right and right to left; random setting changes; and a few more. 

Did you get a resolution about this? Anyone else get this problem (or the others)?

Thanks!


----------

